# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Kenneth's ADA Cube Journal

## Panut

After setting up a few "guinea pig" tanks to acquire some knowledge and experience, I have finally sold off everything and embarked on my "longed for" ADA project on a serious note.

Stocks arrived from Mizuworld/Je*®*vis:  :Smug: 

*ADA - Cube Garden 30-C (4mm) 
*ADA - New Lily Pipe Inflow V-3 (13mm) 
*ADA - Lily Pipe Outflow P-2 (13mm) 
*ADA - Pollen Glass (Type-2) 
*ADA - Drop Checker Glass Set 
*ADA - Garden Mat (60x30cm) 
*ADA - Amazonia Type II (3L) 
*Arcadia ARC-POD x2 (11watt each) 
*Eheim 2213 

-Fauna
Eleocharis vivipara
Eleocharis sp (Japanese Hairgrass) x2
Monosolenium tenerum (Pelia) 


So excited. Everything came well packaged, coupled with the  :Well done:  service which Ben from mizuworld provided. Ben made some exceptions, and i am very satisfied. They will definitely be my regular source of products. Hope that i will be able to get a full ADA experience  :Smug:

----------


## Verminator

Nice, please do keep us updated. Love to see how this goes  :Razz:

----------


## Jervis

> Hope that i will be able to get a full ADA experience


You sure will... and be glad that you are one of the lucky ones... we adults have to work very hard in order to get that experience  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Samuel2618

Yo Magic4Life.. how about your L46 tank setup? Any updates?

----------


## tcy81

can't wait to see more updates from you.  :Smile:

----------


## Cloud-Strife

wah! so envy that you can afford to buy ADA stuffs.

----------


## Panut

> You sure will... and be glad that you are one of the lucky ones... we adults have to work very hard in order to get that experience


I learnt alot from you, sir  :Grin:  Please continue to give your valuable feedback, it is very much appreciated!  :Smile:

----------


## Panut

Will be updating soon, now i am in the midst of pouring soil in and setting up the equipments!!  :Laughing: 

Im so afraid of breaking the delicate ADA glassware!  :Opps:  wished i bought insurance  :Grin:

----------


## oblivion

you didnt use the ada substrate system?
power sand special, tourmaline bc, penac p/w, bacter 100 & clear super ==> now that would really be the FULL ADA experience  :Wink: 

although from your choice of plants, probably totally unnecessary  :Grin: 





> You sure will... and be glad that you are one of the lucky ones... we adults have to work very hard in order to get that experience


how envious i am of the kids nowadays  :Roll Eyes: 
evolutionz was one, and now here comes another!
at their age we couldnt even dream of having the cash to spend on such "branded" items
they are indeed living in very lucky times

----------


## Panut

Nope i didn't, probably because the plants and landscape that i had in mind do not need such a "powerful" substrate  :Grin: 

Hmm, not really, because i started this planted hobby in january this year with only $50. i saved, and earned money by investing. My previous tanks/equipment were all cheap, and they were for me to gain experience, and to earn money(mosses  :Smug: ). For the next few months to a year or two this will be my final tank, hence the "investment"  :Smile: 




> you didnt use the ada substrate system?
> power sand special, tourmaline bc, penac p/w, bacter 100 & clear super ==> now that would really be the FULL ADA experience 
> 
> although from your choice of plants, probably totally unnecessary 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how envious i am of the kids nowadays 
> ...


Whoo! Its 1am and i've finally finished setting up nicely.
Lily pipes and Pollen are working beautifully. Japanese HG is starting to bubble, and the water is crystal clear  :Laughing:  
Introduced a rasbora espei and a rasbora harlequin to cycle the tank. My precious galaxy rasboras are still waiting patiently in my bucket with aeration  :Sad: 
Will take some pictures tomorrow. Exhausted. Tomorrow my teacher is going to kill me for falling asleep in class  :Grin:

----------


## oblivion

haha either way its always great to see other guy's tanks
look forward to your pictures  :Smile:

----------


## Verminator

Oooh, can't wait to see this. Sounds good. You added livestock so soon after setting up?

----------


## Panut

> Oooh, can't wait to see this. Sounds good. You added livestock so soon after setting up?


Haha yeah. Just this two fish that are extremely hardy. Been with me for many months, and helped me to age all my water for water change  :Smug: 
The ADA pollen type II is really good! the bubbles are so fine and tiny, a vast difference as compared to my $8 one.  :Laughing:  Will post pictures once im back from school  :Smile:

----------


## joeyttk

cant wait to see the picture!

----------


## fireblade

wah another deep pocket project..  :Smile: 
looking forward to see more pictures of your setup!

----------


## valice

Actually, you can experience the FULL ADA substrate experience at a fraction of the price!
You can check with the ADA agent or Mizuworld. Some of the authorised LFS sell loose amounts of the substrate additives. And they are mixed in nice satchels for 1ft and 2ft tanks. So you don't have to spend huge amounts of money to enjoy the ADA experience.

----------


## Panut

> Actually, you can experience the FULL ADA substrate experience at a fraction of the price!
> You can check with the ADA agent or Mizuworld. Some of the authorised LFS sell loose amounts of the substrate additives. And they are mixed in nice satchels for 1ft and 2ft tanks. So you don't have to spend huge amounts of money to enjoy the ADA experience.


Thanks Valice for the suggestion! i will check with Ben/mizuworld  :Smile:  They are very nice and helpful guys and i believe they would be able to help me in a way or another  :Well done:  

Now its not too late, although i've began planting my dwarf hairgrass, but i am still cycling my tank(for a night :Laughing: ), so i can empty the water and add additional substrate  :Grin:

----------


## EvolutionZ

> how envious i am of the kids nowadays 
> evolutionz was one, and now here comes another!
> at their age we couldnt even dream of having the cash to spend on such "branded" items
> they are indeed living in very lucky times


ahemm... bro, i no money buy ADA tanks one leh :Razz: 
i go for cheap and good :Laughing: 
you see all my tank ulgy ulgy one :Sad: 
i also wish i have deep pocket to afford such branded items.

----------


## oblivion

> ahemm... bro, i no money buy ADA tanks one leh
> i go for cheap and good
> you see all my tank ulgy ulgy one
> i also wish i have deep pocket to afford such branded items.


haha no offense la.  :Grin:  but seriously you all not bad liao.
when i was in secondary school i wouldnt even have the money to buy fish like apisto lor
at most buy guppy - and even so most of my guppy is go longkang catch one  :Razz: 

great job you guys are doing.
when you are abit older and can finally afford to spend on all these stuffs, then the wait will make them all seem more worthwhile.  :Smile:

----------


## Fei Miao

Enough of chatting! :Evil:  :Grin: Let's see the tank  :Smile:  
I'm looking forward to this "ADA experience" journal.

----------


## EvolutionZ

haha.. no offence bro!
im also saving up alot.. but i don't dare to dream of ADA tank.. totally impossible!

anyway.. im waiting for kenneth to post his ADA tank with plants though...
anyway, so are this ada tank for your Zebra plecos?

----------


## Verminator

Yes yes, more pics! Want to see how this is going!

----------


## Panut

After what seemed like 1year in school today, i got back home and found out that my camera is out of battery  :Crying:  I have to use my _phone_ camera for the time being, please forgive me for the lousy pictures! 


Inspired by Jervis for his beautiful Japanese Hairgrass Lawn, i've decided to go for one too. Being an impatient guy, i asked Ben to give me Matured Japanese Hairgrass that were ready to spread runners. He did even better, he gave me those that were already sprouting runners which had huge leaves  :Smug: 



Here is the ADA pollen II diffusor. real cute!  :Smug:  [and super effective too  :Evil: ]



Here is how it looks like overall:



I put in some potted plants to help absorb the nutrients. Havent decided what to do yet. Should i trim the Japanese Hairgrass now? Or wait until the roots have taken a firm hold? (the roots are very long)  :Roll Eyes: 




Will try to use a proper camera the next time, instead of a Phone camera  :Confused:

----------


## Samuel2618

> haha.. no offence bro!
> im also saving up alot.. but i don't dare to dream of ADA tank.. totally impossible!
> 
> anyway.. im waiting for kenneth to post his ADA tank with plants though...
> anyway, so are this ada tank for your Zebra plecos?


Hmm.. He is going to lawn Japanes Hair Grass.. Don't think it's for L46 tank.. But back to L46 tank.. I am also eager to see your setup for your L46 cause I have seen you acquiring so much information on L46 about a week ago..

----------


## Panut

I put my fish tank in my own bedroom, in one of the two study tables that i have. This table has a Slit at the back in which wires/connectors could pass through. Here is how it looks like:

----------


## Panut

> Hmm.. He is going to lawn Japanes Hair Grass.. Don't think it's for L46 tank.. But back to L46 tank.. I am also eager to see your setup for your L46 cause I have seen you acquiring so much information on L46 about a week ago..


There will be more to come  :Smile:

----------


## patricc

Nice setup there.....  :Smile:  it looks good with the plants waving around in the water

----------


## Panut

Here is a picture of Jervis' hairgrass:



I will be waiting for my hairgrass to look like that  :Smile:

----------


## EvolutionZ

> Hmm.. He is going to lawn Japanes Hair Grass.. Don't think it's for L46 tank.. But back to L46 tank.. I am also eager to see your setup for your L46 cause I have seen you acquiring so much information on L46 about a week ago..


hmm.. bro, did you get the wrong person? im not keep L46 nor do i planning to keep..
too expensive for a pleco though its really cute! :Opps: 

Kenneth, i would advice you to trim your jap HG.. right now your tank looks like some sort of a paddi field..
no hard scape at all? plainly whole tank just jap hg?

----------


## Jervis

> Here is a picture of Jervis' hairgrass:
> 
> I will be waiting for my hairgrass to look like that


Thanks for featuring my tank here  :Laughing:  Actually I continuously trimmed the hairgrass once they get too long. But again, the japonica variant is suppose to curl. Give yours a bit of time... see if they curl  :Smile:

----------


## Panut

> hmm.. bro, did you get the wrong person? im not keep L46 nor do i planning to keep..
> too expensive for a pleco though its really cute!
> 
> Kenneth, i would advice you to trim your jap HG.. right now your tank looks like some sort of a paddi field..
> no hard scape at all? plainly whole tank just jap hg?


haha. thats why i need some advice, although this plant is matured, but it hasn't taken root into the substrate, should i trim it "botak" ? i might cut away the runners too  :Opps: 

Or trimming them botak will make them grow faster ? 

im tempted to save for a chiller  :Confused:

----------


## oblivion

some of my comments hopefully can help you in your scape:  :Smile: 

1) you seriously need some hardscape, its a little too plain at the moment
2) trim the jap hairgrass. don't need botak them but cut till about 2-3 cm left should do. 
3) and yes you can trim the hairgrass roots also
4) you need alot more plant mass or you are going to run into algae problems soon. hows your lighting regime now like? do more water changes in the 1st 2 weeks

and you not planning to plant in the vivipara? i see its still in the pot
-

----------


## Panut

> some of my comments hopefully can help you in your scape: 
> 
> 1) you seriously need some hardscape, its a little too plain at the moment
> 2) trim the jap hairgrass. don't need botak them but cut till about 2-3 cm left should do. 
> 3) and yes you can trim the hairgrass roots also
> 4) you need alot more plant mass or you are going to run into algae problems soon. hows your lighting regime now like? do more water changes in the 1st 2 weeks
> 
> and you not planning to plant in the vivipara? i see its still in the pot
> -


thanks Lee for the feedback and comments! greatly appreciated! Hope to hear more from you soon!

1. managed to find a NICE piece of wood today, will post pictures tomorrow  :Laughing:  i intend to find weeping moss to tie to it before introducing it to my tank. Anybody who has please kindly PM me  :Grin: 

2. Ok i will trim tomorrow, but i am scared i will snip the runners too. any advice on how to snip? should i "layer" it like hairdressers or cut horizontal?

3. lighting- 22W, 12noon - 5pm on, 5-6 rest(off), 6-9 on.
Co2 1 bubble per 2-3second.

vivipara haven't decided, let it be there to absorb nutrients first. introducing driftwood once able to find weeping moss. then decide where to put the vivipara. Will add Eriocaulon too  :Grin:

----------


## fireblade

please move the extension plug above floor level and not on the floor..
in case the filter leak(touch wood), electricty will not be affected..

----------


## Jervis

> please move the extension plug above floor level and not on the floor..
> in case the filter leak(touch wood), electricty will not be affected..


Good point! It's a reminder to all of us  :Opps:

----------


## Panut

Thank you for that suggestion! will try to work something out. Tomorrow will post pictures of the driftwood. Please leave your comments  :Smile:

----------


## oblivion

> thanks Lee for the feedback and comments! greatly appreciated! Hope to hear more from you soon!
> 
> 1. managed to find a NICE piece of wood today, will post pictures tomorrow  i intend to find weeping moss to tie to it before introducing it to my tank. Anybody who has please kindly PM me 
> 
> 2. Ok i will trim tomorrow, but i am scared i will snip the runners too. any advice on how to snip? should i "layer" it like hairdressers or cut horizontal?
> 
> 3. lighting- 22W, 12noon - 5pm on, 5-6 rest(off), 6-9 on.
> Co2 1 bubble per 2-3second.
> 
> vivipara haven't decided, let it be there to absorb nutrients first. introducing driftwood once able to find weeping moss. then decide where to put the vivipara. Will add Eriocaulon too


erhmm... i cut hairgrass is "no style" one. i just CUT!  :Grin: 

think your lighting abit too much... since tank is newly started, start your lighting from like 5-6 hours a day and then slowly increase by 1 hour say every week or 2 weeks

if you want something to absorb nutrients, using some stem plants or floaters will probably work better

----------


## Panut

Should i use carbon to absorb the nutrients?  :Grin: 

good idea?  :Smile:

----------


## fugu_88

> I learnt alot from you, sir  Please continue to give your valuable feedback, it is very much appreciated!


Hi Magic, what CO2 system you are using?

Thanks  :Grin:

----------


## fugu_88

> Hi Magic, what CO2 system you are using?
> 
> Thanks


Sori just saw your photos on page 2.....

----------


## oblivion

> Should i use carbon to absorb the nutrients? 
> 
> good idea?


some people do use carbon in their filters to help at the initial stage,
then remove it after about a month or two once things stabilise
i suppose it works although i don;t have much experience with using carbon myself

personally i prefer not to add anything extra to the tank unless necessary  :Grin: 
i'll rather tweak and play around with the lighting & nutrients

----------


## Jervis

> Should i use carbon to absorb the nutrients? 
> 
> good idea?


Personally... no harm especially for the first 2 weeks  :Smile:

----------


## ADA SG

Hi Kenneth,

Due to the ammonia levels released in the beginning of the setup using ADA soil, it is recommended that NA Carbon is used to remove a portion of the ammonia which is not utilised by the plants or bacteria in the system in the initial setup period.

As we know that ammonia is the number one reason for algae growth, ammonia levels must be controlled.

You can then replace NA Carbon after 2 weeks to a month with more filter media like Bio-Rio to increase the biological filtration and bacteria count in your system.

If you choose not to use carbon in the system, increased frequency of your water change is recommended. This again is targeted at removing excess ammonia from the system to prevent excess algae growth.

----------


## Panut

> Hi Kenneth,
> 
> Due to the ammonia levels released in the beginning of the setup using ADA soil, it is recommended that NA Carbon is used to remove a portion of the ammonia which is not utilised by the plants or bacteria in the system in the initial setup period.
> 
> As we know that ammonia is the number one reason for algae growth, ammonia levels must be controlled.
> 
> You can then replace NA Carbon after 2 weeks to a month with more filter media like Bio-Rio to increase the biological filtration and bacteria count in your system.
> 
> If you choose not to use carbon in the system, increased frequency of your water change is recommended. This again is targeted at removing excess ammonia from the system to prevent excess algae growth.


thanks. can i place the carbon in the tank itself inside a net? Because i am not willing to open the filter and cause a mess..  :Confused:

----------


## Panut

Here is the pictures of the wood that i've managed to buy as promised




Is the wood chio?  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Jervis

Not bad at all! Although the lower trunk a bit too thick for a 1ft  :Grin:

----------


## Panut

Did a 60&#37; water change yesterday, and gave the dwarf Hairgrass a big haircut, so now they look like little stumps  :Grin: 






The two fishes that have been inside for cycling are doing extremely well. I can't believe they are greedier than me  :Embarassed:

----------


## Panut

> Not bad at all! Although the lower trunk a bit too thick for a 1ft




hehe. It was the best i could find (so far)  :Sad:

----------


## tcy81

I would suggest putting it in the filter, so that absortion will be 24hrs not for temporary only.
If not you can perform 2 times 50% water change per week.  :Smile:

----------


## PlAnTaNoOb

> Here is the pictures of the wood that i've managed to buy as promised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the wood chio?


Very nice wood. But if it doesn't fit, you might have to cut off a branch. Just on Tuesday, I had to saw off part of my nice piece of wood, and to my horror, it still doesn't fit nicely. Promptly grabbed one branch and snapped it off. The feel of the wood breaking is heart wrenching I tell you. :Crying:

----------


## Jervis

Perhaps you wanna give ADA Bamboo Charcoal a try... it can be placed inside your canister and doesn't require removal after 2 weeks. Of course, you can find alternative bamboo charcoal too as suggested by other hobbyists  :Smile:

----------


## Verminator

I think its a fabulous piece of wood. Depending on size of the tank you may be able to bury the base in the substrate? Therefore reducing the heigh slightly, Would be a terrible shame to break this piece though, its truely a great shape. If it doesnt fit i'd buy another piece perhaps and use this elsewhere.

----------


## Panut

Yes i will bury the base  :Smile: 

i am thinking of taking out the Hairgrass, take out the soil, and add this:
http://www.mizuworld.com/index.php?t...etail&pid=1312

After which Tie weeping moss to the centre of the wood, put the wood in, then the soil, then ADA amazonia powder. Lastly replant the Jap hairgrass and take the Eleocharis vivipara out of the pot and plant it behind the wood.

any suggestions?  :Smile:

----------


## tcy81

yes adding Bacter 100, Super Clear & tourmaline BC would really be good.
If you dont mind the hassle of taking out everything.
and if you didnt have ADA powersand, you may want to consider adding it also.  :Smile: 
I using them, works well for my tank.

----------


## Panut

UPDATES!!  :Laughing: 

Exactly after a week of cycling with only Jap hairgrass and a pot of Eleocharis vivipara, i have placed another order from mizuworld to deliver the following:

- Aqua Soil - Amazonia Type II Powder (3L) 
- Dazs CO2 Set - J Pipe 
- Dazs CO2 Set - U Pipe 
- Dazs CO2 Set - L Pipe 
- 2 pots of Tonina fluviatilis 
- Anubias barteri var nana 'Petite' 
- 2 portions of Vesicularia montagne (Christmas Moss) 
- Microsorum pteropus 'Narrow' 

Had to empty all the water, remove the jap HG, add in new substrate(for higher level and a slope effect), tied the driftwood with christmas moss and narrow leaf java ferns, etc etc. I must say it is indeed a back-breaking process. anyone willing to give me a massage?  :Razz: 


Anyway, here are the pictures of the tank after the rescape: 




Lets take a look at my Tonina fluviatilis  :Cool: 





I am quite happy with this initial result, and believe that this tank has tremendous potential to mature into a beautiful tank.

----------


## Panut

Once this tank is fully grown, say in a month? I will be selling this entire set, to embark on a new experience  :Smile:  Unless someone wants it the way it is now  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

Selling the whole setup after 1 month? I think you need 2 to 3 months to see full result  :Smile:

----------


## Panut

2-3 months then  :Wink:

----------


## Jervis

Nice Tonina fluviatilis but I find it a bit wasted hidden behind the wood. Any possibility of moving it to the left side? You can plant some Rotala behind the wood  :Smile:

----------


## oblivion

why not reuse the tank and equipments for a new 1 foot setup next time round?

----------


## Panut

Because, I don't want to throw away what ever is inside. i intend to sell it the same price(or slightly cheaper). People buy the design of the scape, not for second hand.  :Smile: 

Besides, my next project won't be in a 1ft cube. Keep checking back for updates!  :Wink:

----------


## Jervis

> Because, I don't want to throw away what ever is inside. i intend to sell it the same price(or slightly cheaper). People buy the design of the scape, not for second hand.


I didn't know we can sell a fully scaped tank as a package... interesting concept  :Smile:  Do put in more effort... who knows I might be interested  :Smile:

----------


## oblivion

> Because, I don't want to throw away what ever is inside. i intend to sell it the same price(or slightly cheaper). People buy the design of the scape, not for second hand. 
> 
> Besides, my next project won't be in a 1ft cube. Keep checking back for updates!


nice concept you have there
some lfses sell ready made setups with finished scapes
you might just be the 1st hobbyist to try doing that too

lets see how your scape turns out then  :Smile: 

no offense but imo no serious hobbyist will be buying a whole complete scaped setup from you unless its on a discount (and then 'cause of the equipment!  :Razz: )
isnt the fun of the hobby is to setup, design and finally do up the scape by oneself?
not get a ready made one! 

personally i would buy 2nd-hand ada equipment if at a reasonable price
but definitely not the scape as it would take the whole fun out of it  :Grin:

----------


## Panut

haha. Instead of everybody decom the tank and sell seperately. Some people Don't like to create another tank again from scratch, Or simply just like the looks of it(as no two woods are the same?  :Grin: )(no design can be the same?  :Grin: )

Yes i will put in my best of efforts  :Laughing:  I only sell what i will buy  :Smile:

----------


## Panut

> nice concept you have there
> some lfses sell ready made setups with finished scapes
> you might just be the 1st hobbyist to try doing that too
> 
> lets see how your scape turns out then 
> 
> no offense but imo no serious hobbyist will be buying a whole complete scaped setup from you unless its on a discount (and then 'cause of the equipment! )
> isnt the fun of the hobby is to setup, design and finally do up the scape by oneself?
> not get a ready made one! 
> ...



Agree. Sam pets is one lLFS that sell ready-to-sell tanks. But IMO their design is not my type, nor what i like, hence i choose to do it myself  :Smile: 
Of course, Equipment will have to be on discount.  :Smile:  What is inside(+ effort) will not be  :Smile:

----------


## oblivion

refreshing idea
hope it turns out well  :Smile: 

at least its a small tank this time so transporting the thing when you do sell is not that huge a problem

----------


## tcy81

> nice concept you have there
> some lfses sell ready made setups with finished scapes
> you might just be the 1st hobbyist to try doing that too
> 
> lets see how your scape turns out then 
> 
> no offense but imo no serious hobbyist will be buying a whole complete scaped setup from you unless its on a discount (and then 'cause of the equipment! )
> isnt the fun of the hobby is to setup, design and finally do up the scape by oneself?
> not get a ready made one! 
> ...


I do agree that if you are targeting fellow hobbist from forums to buy the whole scape & setup would be quite hard. most would tend to like to buy yr equipment only. 

any updates on your tank progress ?

----------


## Panut

> I do agree that if you are targeting fellow hobbist from forums to buy the whole scape & setup would be quite hard. most would tend to like to buy yr equipment only. 
> 
> any updates on your tank progress ?



haha. I guessed you jumped to the last page(page four). Updates with pictures are on page three.  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

Just to add... the easiest way to transport a tank (with scaping inside) is to have overgrown foreground plants. This will allow the new owner to move the tank without stirring up all the soil during transport and refilling.

Those tanks at Sam's Pet (Marine Parade) are really not my kinda scaping and most of them goes by a 3-digits price tag  :Grin:

----------


## Panut

Totally agree with you Jervis. 

And yes, they are just there to rip your money off. What they are selling does not justify that enormous price tag. And IMO, they're aquascaping(if you call that aquascaping)...  :Boo: 




> Just to add... the easiest way to transport a tank (with scaping inside) is to have overgrown foreground plants. This will allow the new owner to move the tank without stirring up all the soil during transport and refilling.
> 
> Those tanks at Sam's Pet (Marine Parade) are really not my kinda scaping and most of them goes by a 3-digits price tag

----------


## fireblade

just Kay Poh a bit, what is the objective of setting up this tank?
Because I find it hard to believe that you spend so much time, money and effort to set it up, and then the tank not even mature, you have the idea to sell it away.

----------


## Panut

I have posted before the answer to your question, please read before asking. Also this is my journal, i write whatever i feel and do. This journal is about the tank, Don't know why it evolved around "selling".  :Opps: 




> Once this tank is fully grown, say in a month? I will be selling this entire set, to embark on a new experience  Unless someone wants it the way it is now

----------


## fireblade

it evolved around selling because you mentioned selling within such a short period..  :Smile: 
will just enjoy the pictures of your tank...
sorry for being a busy body...

----------


## Panut

Its ok, questions make this world an interesting place.
cheers.

----------


## sfk7

bro,

in my opinion the tonina is a very beautiful plant with bright colour and interesting form compared to other stem plants, why not put it in some place where it can be seen?

or i jumped the gun and should have waited for the final scaping?

Just my tiny 2 cents

----------


## Panut

Please continue to give feed back. Yes i think it is a very beautiful plant. where do you suggest i place it then?  :Smile: 




> bro,
> 
> in my opinion the tonina is a very beautiful plant with bright colour and interesting form compared to other stem plants, why not put it in some place where it can be seen?
> 
> or i jumped the gun and should have waited for the final scaping?
> 
> Just my tiny 2 cents

----------


## Panut

Added in some secret fishes today. Very happy. Finally found them at last. Will post pictures soon  :Smile:  Currently letting them settle down first.

----------


## torque6

Hope to see some shots of your fishes soon.

----------


## Verminator

magic4lifez your such a tease. With your many 'projects' and extremely exciting threads. I do look forward to coming online and checking what mysterious idea you've decided to implement next! Your truely an aquatic addict, i admire your eagerness.

Can't wait to see these 'secret fishes'

----------


## illumnae

I would suggest the tonina in the right midground planted as a "bush". these tonina fluviatus grow moderately slowly and are thus ideal as midground highlights that don't need frequent trimmings to stay as a bush unlike most other stems  :Smile:

----------


## Panut

Secret is out  :Wink: 
Let me introduce you to my cute dicrossus filamentosus(s)  :Laughing: 
They have just arrived from a very long shipment, colour have not come out yet.. 




They are way too cute

----------


## Verminator

Oh wow, they are ncie fish. You shall have to post a pic for us in a week or so when they are fully settled and true colouration shows up.

How many you got in there. I count 4, possibly 5 in that picture.

----------


## EvolutionZ

he got 10 pieces of them in there  :Smile:

----------


## Verminator

Sweet. Pieces suggest there in bits haha  :Laughing: 

Beautifull fishes

----------


## anaconda

Where did you buy the checkerboard?

----------


## Panut

> Where did you buy the checkerboard?


Ordered overseas. I have 10, will release some in due time. Those interested to buy please PM me to reserve.




> Sweet. Pieces suggest there in bits haha 
> 
> Beautifull fishes


Thank you Verminator!! Yes they are very beautiful fishes  :Smile:  Very lucky there was no DOA  :Smug: 




> he got 10 pieces of them in there


EVO! It was supposed to be a secret...  :Opps: 




> Oh wow, they are nice fish. You shall have to post a pic for us in a week or so when they are fully settled and true colouration shows up.
> 
> How many you got in there. I count 4, possibly 5 in that picture.


Yes i definately will post pictures of them  :Wink:

----------


## Panut

Dwarf HG is growing nicely  :Smile:  High light really works wonders  :Grin:  But it also cause more problems with algae  :Sad:

----------


## EvolutionZ

> EVO! It was supposed to be a secret...


opps! sorry :Opps:  :Embarassed:

----------


## Jervis

> Dwarf HG is growing nicely  High light really works wonders  But it also cause more problems with algae


Give your tank another week or two... with diligent care the algae should disappear  :Smile:  

That's the short-term disadvantage of using fertile soil in a high-tech nano setup... but given time and good balancing... you will enjoy a growth haven  :Grin: 

Try to cut down on your liquid fertilization at this initial stage... with the amount of plant you have, you can try half the recommended dosage (at least for now). Dose more bacteria culture especially after water changes.

----------


## torque6

> Give your tank another week or two... with diligent care the algae should disappear  
> That's the short-term disadvantage of using fertile soil in a high-tech nano setup... but given time and good balancing... you will enjoy a growth haven 
> Try to cut down on your liquid fertilization at this initial stage... with the amount of plant you have, you can try half the recommended dosage (at least for now). Dose more bacteria culture especially after water changes.


Jervis,
You are a good guy  :Smile: , i am usually more blunt. Looking at his tank, i doubt another week or two will solve algae problems. Its sparingly planted, high light > 3wpg, co2, ferts, bioload and a less than 2 weeks cycled tank to aid in uptake of NH4= pretty much broke everything balancing there is to aquascaping.

It is important to setup correctly which is why your ada30 had minimium algae issues. Magic's tank does resembles my initial setup previously when i first started last year  :Sad:

----------


## Panut

> Jervis,
> You are a good guy , i am am usually more blunt. Looking at his tank, i doubt another week or two will solve algae problems. Its sparingly planted, high light > 3wpg, co2, ferts, bioload and a less than 2 weeks cycled tank to aid in uptake of NH4= pretty much broke everything balancing there is to aquascaping.
> 
> It is important to setup correctly which is why your ada30 had minimium algae issues. Magic's tank does resembles my initial setup previously when i first started last year


Wrong. my light has been reduced to 11W now, i have never added fertilisers, i have put in more plants.

----------


## torque6

Took sometime reading up the previous post and edited my post accordingly. Figured that this is one of those threads that comes on strong but fizzles out after a week or so. Guess aquascaping is a fad to some while its a hobby to others. :Sad:  I was hoping to see a quote" believe that this tank has tremendous potential to mature into a beautiful tank". Anyways....

Good luck in your sales Ken.

My apologies on the high light and ferts, since theres was no ferts from day1 and you could use 1 instead of 2 11w acardia pods.

----------


## Panut

can brown algae be hair algae?

----------


## Verminator

As far as i know, yes.

----------


## fireblade

is this tank still running or decom already?
really interested to see some updates if it is still running..

----------


## Panut

hehehe, Decommed, equipment all still with me though. Today got new stuff arriving from mizuworld, plus many other stuff that i have been gathering for the new scape.. today will start with new scape  :Grin: 

Will start new thread  :Smile: 

cheers,

----------


## Panut

Thread moved to:
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=41905

Thread for this journal has thus been "ended" (closed).

----------

